# Mi perro mordió los cables de mi volante logitech G27



## tomieps (Oct 28, 2015)

Buenas, soy nuevo en este foro.. queria pedirles por favor ayuda con esta situacion. Tengo un volante LOGITECH G27 compatible con PS3, PC, PS2. La cuestion es que mi perro accidentamente entro adentro de mi casa y rompio los cables del mismo, quedando inhabilitado su uso. De los daños mas graves que puedo mencionar, uno de ellos es que el cable usb que va del volante al puerto quedó cortado, y se ha perdido la ficha usb. otros cables han sido dañados (no cortados), pero no puedo comprobar su funcionamiento ya que el volante enciende al conectarse a la pared (dicho cable por suerte esta intacto) Y el USB (el cual esta dañado como les comente).

Quisiera saber si me pueden explicar *a que tipo de lugar lo puedo llevar*, y además si se requieren cables especiales para repararlos, o cualquier dato util que puedan aportarme. Tengo entendido que logitech no tiene soporte tecnico en argentina. Estoy completamente desorientado y la verdad, quisiera lograr una solución

Agradezco cualquier tipo de aporte que puedan hacer ...


----------



## Papatero (Oct 28, 2015)

Cualquier taller de reparaciones electrónicas te lo podrán solucionar sin problemas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2015)

Hay algunas casa de computación que tienen talleres propios para algunas reparaciones de PC. Si no tenés algún técnico de confianza como te han recomendado, podrías buscar una de estas casas...
De todas formas, parece (por que no has puesto fotos y mi bola de cristal hoy no funciona) una reparación bastante simple.

PD: Para la proxima, te va a salir mas barato ponerle un bozal al perro.... o enseñarle a manejar para que juegue sin romperlo.


----------



## tomieps (Oct 28, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay algunas casa de computación que tienen talleres propios para algunas reparaciones de PC. Si no tenés algún técnico de confianza como te han recomendado, podrías buscar una de estas casas...
> De todas formas, parece (por que no has puesto fotos y mi bola de cristal hoy no funciona) una reparación bastante simple.
> 
> PD: Para la proxima, te va a salir mas barato ponerle un bozal al perro.... o enseñarle a manejar para que juegue sin romperlo.



Acabo de guardar el volante en el galpón, pero basicamente esta cortado el cable, aunque por lo que pude observar, lo noto diferente a cualquier cable usb común, ya que los "mini cables" de colores en el interior (o como se llamen), son mucho mas angostos y pequeños que los convencionales y estan recubiertos por una capa de "cobre gris", o lo que fuere. Seguramente me haya expresado tecnicamente mal y disculpa por dichas burradas, mis conocimientos de electronica son prácticamente nulos 

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 28, 2015)

usa un cable con conector usb nuevos, y lo soldas por dentro


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 28, 2015)

DownBabylon dijo:


> usa un cable con conector usb nuevos, y lo soldas por dentro



A, mira, yo justamente hice en su momento algo parecido, aunque no tan elegante que digamos, Con un cable con ficha usb que tenía por ahí, corte en la parte fallada del otro cable a arreglar, y empleando la otra punta del cable con la ficha usb, pele con mucho ciudado los cablecidos de ambos extremos (operación delicada, que requiere mucha paciencia, dada la fragilidad de los cablecidos). Luego los empalme, y cerciorado, asegure las uniones, un poco de cinta aisladora para cada una de ellas, y luego envolví todo con más cinta, procurando que quedase firme

Algo así:










Claro, no tengo todas esas herramientas, apenas era unna trincheta chica para cortes finos, y una vulgar pinza alicate de pico largo de la caja de herramientas

Lo mismo hice una vez para recuperar unos parlantes con la ficha jack dañada. Tome unos auriculares de esos baratos  que estaba por ahí guardado (esos que hacen doler la cabeza, y dicen que hasta generan sordera). Le corte el cable, he hice un empalme similar, y quedo

Jhe, lo de los perros mordiendo cables lo había sentido, sobretodo con fuentes de notebooks


----------

